# Crear una chispa remota



## murderer (Ago 27, 2009)

Holas a todos!

Soy nuevo en el foro, asi que empecemos.

Lo que busco es algún método, ó algo que pueda lograr encender una mecha, pero sin explosión.

La fuente puede ser de 1.5, 3.0, 7.4 y 9 volts.

Vi un post en el que pregunta algo similiar (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/chispa-3-volts-11310/).

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2009)

Un alambre de cobre que sacás de un cable común y corriente enrollado sobre la mecha (espiras separadas) y conectadas las puntas a tu fuente de corriente, ¿no te da la temparatura que necesitás?

Si eso sirve, sólo vamos por un regulador que corte la alimentación o dejás que se funda el alambre (alrededor de 6A) si tu fuente lo soporta.

El principio es más o menos como el de un segelín (se escribe así, ¿no?) y podés usar alambre de nicrom o similares, pero es más caro.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2009)

para los tiempos que corren empezamos mal..........

es como entrar en el foro de botanica preguntando como cultivar mariguana pero es solo por curiosidad......

hasta el titulo atrae, y encima mecha, existen iniciadores para pirotecnia, no es un secreto.
pero de nuevo...........en el mundo donde estamos ..........


----------



## mendek (Ago 27, 2009)

si es cierto, o si quieres estar lejos del tan esperado suceso solo has corto a una bateria de carro o de taladro o de los telefonos inalabricos(pero que este bien cargada) y agraga un cable largo y has corto y..... puumm caboom caboom


----------



## murderer (Ago 28, 2009)

Holas,desde ya gracias por sus respuestas.



Cacho dijo:


> Un alambre de cobre que sacás de un cable común y corriente enrollado sobre la mecha (espiras separadas) y conectadas las puntas a tu fuente de corriente, ¿no te da la temparatura que necesitás?
> 
> Si eso sirve, sólo vamos por un regulador que corte la alimentación o dejás que se funda el alambre (alrededor de 6A) si tu fuente lo soporta.
> 
> ...


Tengo una bateria de Litio de 7.4 volts pero ni idea el amperaje, pero probè enrollarlo como decis, pero acaso eso no puede provocar una explosión de la bateria, ó que por lo menos se hinche?




fernandob dijo:


> para los tiempos que corren empezamos mal..........
> 
> es como entrar en el foro de botanica preguntando como cultivar mariguana pero es solo por curiosidad......
> 
> ...


Que buena bienvenida... 





mendek dijo:


> si es cierto, o si quieres estar lejos del tan esperado suceso solo has corto a una bateria de carro o de taladro o de los telefonos inalabricos(pero que este bien cargada) y agraga un cable largo y has corto y..... puumm caboom caboom


Te referis a una de 12 volts ?

Lo importante es el voltaje o el amperaje para prender fuego una mecha?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 28, 2009)

murderer dijo:


> Tengo una bateria de Litio de 7.4 volts pero ni idea el amperaje, pero probè enrollarlo como decis, pero acaso eso no puede provocar una explosión de la bateria, ó que por lo menos se hinche?


Todo depende de las características de tu batería. No sé si funcionará con esa. Quizá sí, quizá no.
Yo te tiré la idea de cómo podrías hacerlo. Fijate vos en los detalles de tu circuito en particular y si encontrás una mejor solución.


Saludos


----------



## murderer (Ago 29, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Todo depende de las características de tu batería. No sé si funcionará con esa. Quizá sí, quizá no.
> Yo te tiré la idea de cómo podrías hacerlo. Fijate vos en los detalles de tu circuito en particular y si encontrás una mejor solución.
> Saludos



Holas,
Lo acabo de probar y... funciona, después de unos 6 segundos se prende la mecha. El tema es que la bateria de litio queda muy caliente, incluso derritió un poco las entradas. Lo pienso poner en un avión a control remoto por eso no se eso pueda llegar a expandirse, despedir algún residuo tóxico ó incluso explotar, por que en las advertencias dice "no provocar un corto circuito" jajaja, pero como decis vos, si no lo quemás no aprendes .

Ahora el tema es crear un regulador, que se pueda activar mediante un control remoto.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## mendek (Ago 29, 2009)

pues ya nadamas agregas un circuito de control remoto (aparte del de el avion) y a la salida del motor(en el mismo circuito)conectas un rele de 5v y con eso puedes hacerun corto, aca t dejo alguna idea.;-)
ohhh!! lo olvidava la resistencia que aparece en el circuito es el alambre, y ya sabras que la polaridad de la bateria no importa por que el alambre no tiene polaridad.
saludos y espero y te sirva.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 29, 2009)

murderer dijo:


> Lo acabo de probar y... funciona, después de unos 6 segundos se prende la mecha. El tema es que la bateria de litio queda muy caliente, incluso derritió un poco las entradas.



Bueno, me alegro por ese lado.
Si anda así, pasá por una casa de venta de artículospara artesanía y pedí que te vendan los repuestos para los Segelines (googlealo y buscá imágenes si no lo conocés). Ese alambre te va a servir para hacer lo mismo sin hincharte la batería (los aparatitos estos funcionan con dos pilas chicas).
Es Nicrom, así que si lo buscás por casas de electrónica, pedilo así. Viene en distintas resistencias por metro. Fijate cuál es la que mejor te sirve.

Y si pensás usar un relé a RC como te dice Mendek (es una buena idea), mejor usá un alambre de Nicrom nomás...

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2009)

Intenta hacer un oscilador y con eso alimenta un multiplicador de voltaje para que la tension se eleve por encima de los 5kV, con eso puedes lograr chispas de algo menos de 1cm...

Eso si... debes tener mucho cuidado con la distancia entre pistas y el tipo de componentes que usas por que no todos soportan la tension tan elevada....


----------



## murderer (Sep 4, 2009)

Holas,


Chico3001 dijo:


> Intenta hacer un oscilador y con eso alimenta un multiplicador de voltaje para que la tension se eleve por encima de los 5kV, con eso puedes lograr chispas de algo menos de 1cm...
> 
> Eso si... debes tener mucho cuidado con la distancia entre pistas y el tipo de componentes que usas por que no todos soportan la tension tan elevada....



Eso es algo interesante sólo que es más complicado y con una chispa de ese tamaño podria prenderse fuego la madera del avión.




mendek dijo:


> pues ya nadamas agregas un circuito de control remoto (aparte del de el avion) y a la salida del motor(en el mismo circuito)conectas un rele de 5v y con eso puedes hacerun corto, aca t dejo alguna idea.;-)
> ohhh!! lo olvidava la resistencia que aparece en el circuito es el alambre, y ya sabras que la polaridad de la bateria no importa por que el alambre no tiene polaridad.
> saludos y espero y te sirva.





Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, me alegro por ese lado.
> Si anda así, pasá por una casa de venta de artículospara artesanía y pedí que te vendan los repuestos para los Segelines (googlealo y buscá imágenes si no lo conocés). Ese alambre te va a servir para hacer lo mismo sin hincharte la batería (los aparatitos estos funcionan con dos pilas chicas).
> Es Nicrom, así que si lo buscás por casas de electrónica, pedilo así. Viene en distintas resistencias por metro. Fijate cuál es la que mejor te sirve.
> 
> ...



Gracias por sus respuestas, según lo que entendi seria algo similar a esto:



Si es asi, pregunto, seria mejor poner diodos en los cables que van desde el receptor al electroimán, por seguridad .

Saludos!


----------



## tpc (Sep 4, 2009)

si, creo que si


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

Lo que hacía yo, era lo siguiente:

Conseguia fusibles de vidrio de 50 o 100mA, lo más chicos posible.
Con una lima y mucha paciencia les hacía un pequeño agujerito al costado.
Los llenaba de polvora por el agujerito.

Depués, batería de 9v, y una linda llama


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

Lo que yo proponía es algo como lo del adjunto, no como lo que dibujaste.

Usé el símbolo de un operacional para representar el receptor, un relé conectado como va y una bobina para representar el alambre de cobre que se enrosca sobre la mecha (y no la mecha sobre los alambres).

Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

Antes que usar definitivamente el alambre enrroscado, recomiendo que pruebes el método del fusible, funciona MUY bien (prende seguro seguro), lo usé varias veces y anda de maravillas.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 4, 2009)

Saludos, prodran decir que no me importa, pero tengo curiosidad....
¿para que encender un mecha en un avion , sin dañarlo? es para activar un misil o algo asi, disculpen mi ignoracia en el tema de aeromodelismo...
Crees que te serviria la idea de utilizar el mecanismo de un encendedor electronico, o encendedor de estufas...


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah, acabo de darme cuenta (y eso que habia leido todo el thread) de que piensa ponerlo en un avión RC. Entonces no te recomiendo para nada el método del fusible porque desprende mucho fuego y gases calientes.


Las baterías que usan en modelismo generalmente son de Li-Po (Polímeros de litio, no Li-Ion -iones de litio), que tienen una capacidad de entregar corriente enorme, asique no tendrías problemas por eso.



Saludos.


----------



## murderer (Sep 4, 2009)

Holas gracias por sus respuestas tan rápidas 



DriX dijo:


> Ah, acabo de darme cuenta (y eso que habia leido todo el thread) de que piensa ponerlo en un avión RC. Entonces no te recomiendo para nada el método del fusible porque desprende mucho fuego y gases calientes.
> 
> 
> Las baterías que usan en modelismo generalmente son de Li-Po (Polímeros de litio, no Li-Ion -iones de litio), que tienen una capacidad de entregar corriente enorme, asique no tendrías problemas por eso.



Si, es cierto, puede ser que se convierta en un cohete dirigible, en vez de un avión rc jaja. Sobre las baterias, en el dibujo que hice, la bateria que alimenta al recepto es de Li-Po, la otra (para encender la mecha) es la de iones de litio.






Cacho dijo:


> Lo que yo proponía es algo como lo del adjunto, no como lo que dibujaste.
> 
> Usé el símbolo de un operacional para representar el receptor, un relé conectado como va y una bobina para representar el alambre de cobre que se enrosca sobre la mecha (y no la mecha sobre los alambres).



Mi problema es que soy un completo novato, super novato en la electronica, que nisiquiera entiendo el dibujo :-?.
Lo que si estoy de acuerdo es en enrollar el cable en la mecha y no viceversa.


Reitero una preguntita: 
¿Seria mejor poner diodos en los cables que van desde el receptor al electroimán, por seguridad del receptor rc?

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 4, 2009)

No la compliquen. Un pedacito de alambre de nicrón ( lo pueden sacar de una de las pistolitas de pegamento de un dolar, seguro les sale mas barato que comprarlo) y una resitencia (de las que se usan en los circuitos, para que no se funda el nicrón). También pueden usar lamparitas de navidad quebradas, aunque esas se funden.
Y por último: para que querés prender una mecha en un avión RC?


----------



## murderer (Sep 4, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Saludos, prodran decir que no me importa, pero tengo curiosidad....
> ¿para que encender un mecha en un avion , sin dañarlo? es para activar un misil o algo asi, disculpen mi ignoracia en el tema de aeromodelismo...
> Crees que te serviria la idea de utilizar el mecanismo de un encendedor electronico, o encendedor de estufas...



También es una muy buena idea, el tema es que un relé según entiendo lo podes hacer caseramente, mientras que otros dispositivos tenes que comprarlos o desarmar tu cocina ó estufa .

Saludos!



electrodan dijo:


> Para que querés prender una mecha en un avión RC?



Cuando funcione subiré fotos y videos 
Lo cual va a demorar un poco más por que tengo que remodelar y modificar el avión.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2009)

Con ese nick (murderer=asesino) y queriendo encender una mecha en un avión a control remoto... ¿No tenés nada que ver con mi amigo Osama vos?

Como sea, el relé lo vas a ir a comprar a una casa de electrónica. No lo vas a hacer vos. Son baratos y hacerlos a mano es un lindo trabajo.
Acá te pongo un dibujo de lo que estoy diciendo hace rato. Es casi exactamente lo mismo que te dijo Electrodan, sólo que no puse la resistencia. Es una buena sugerencia, tendrías que calcularla en función del nicrom que consigas.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Sep 5, 2009)

> mientras que otros dispositivos tenes que comprarlos o desarmar tu cocina ó estufa .


A lo mejor no me explique bien y puede que no funcione tan bien como lo del filamento que te proponen (que me parace excelente propuesta), pero yo me referia a los encendedores de gas para los cigarros, que hay algunos electronicos o los encendedores que hay en los "Home Center"  que parecen pistolitas y sirven para encender estufas que no son de encendido electronico.... pero no requieres de muchos conocimientos de electronica para sacarlo y montarlo.

p.d. Seria bueno que nos des un adelanto de para que te sirve , me muero de curiosidad


----------



## murderer (Sep 5, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Con ese nick (murderer=asesino) y queriendo encender una mecha en un avión a control remoto... ¿No tenés nada que ver con mi amigo Osama vos?



Jajaja, quien sabe... :-?
Eso del nick lo sabia, pero no te pareceria que si fuera un amigo de Osama hablase español, y estaria arriesgandome que me descubran la IP posteando en un foro grande, ó me pondria un nombre como "laflormasbella" ó "caballoblanco"?





			
				lubeck1982855 dijo:
			
		

> p.d. Seria bueno que nos des un adelanto de para que te sirve , me muero de curiosidad



No es nada del otro mundo, sólo quiero hacer un avión RC, que tenga una función para disparar "cañitas vladorass". Para que fin, es sólo para diversión y no como dice cacho.

De igual manera, Ing. electronica, es una de las posibles carreras de las que pienso tomar, asi que me va a servir después.

Saludos!



Cacho dijo:


> El relé lo vas a ir a comprar a una casa de electrónica. No lo vas a hacer vos. Son baratos y hacerlos a mano es un lindo trabajo.



En ese caso, lo voy a tener que pedir en Internet, porque me fuí a una casa para cosas electricas, y no vendian ni una bobina. 

Saludos!


----------



## fraxisco (Sep 5, 2009)

jejejeje yo estoy preparado para hacer explotar uno que otro petardo rc


----------



## lubeck (Sep 5, 2009)

Con respecto a lo del rele yo te aconsejaria que intentaras comprarlo en alguna otra tienda o fueras a algun taller de reparacion de aparatos electronicos, o en su defecto buscarlo en algun aparato descompuesto que tengas(viva el reciclaje), y claro seria mejor si lo hicieras, como dice cacho, no necesitas mas que un clavo y enrollarle cable barnizadoy una laminita de acero, seguramente debe haber algun foro que te guie de como hacerlo.

te menciono todo esto porque yo creo que te saldra mas caro el envio y todo el rollo que lo que pueda costar el relay.

P.D. Gracias por sacarme de la curiosidad je., y pienso que se va a ver de pelos...


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 10, 2009)

murderer dijo:


> No es nada del otro mundo, sólo quiero hacer un avión RC, que tenga una función para disparar "cañitas vladorass". Para que fin, es sólo para diversión y no como dice cacho.


Ojo con eso, acordate que por cada acción hay una reacción, si no es un avión medio grande y una caña medio chica, puede llegar a salir "disparado" para cualquier lado el avión.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 10, 2009)

el tipico estropajo metalico... jeje

Coje una bobilla de navidad, abre la parte de arriba del cirstal con una lija, con cuidado de no romper el filamento y llénala de pólvora de cualuqier petardo

Luego le pones 9V


----------



## murderer (Sep 13, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Ojo con eso, acordate que por cada acción hay una reacción, si no es un avión medio grande y una caña medio chica, puede llegar a salir "disparado" para cualquier lado el avión.



Si, tienes razón, pero pensé eso antes, y bueno, las dimensiones del avión son:
0,9 m de ancho x 1 m de largo con estabilizadores extras.

Las cañitas son de 21,5 cm de "palito" y 5,5cm de pólvora, etc.

Diría que da para poner unas 10 o más sin desestabilizarse mucho.

De igual manera voy a hacer otro, pero de forma de ala volante, el cual va a ser más grande y estable.

No debería haber problemas con eso, pero eso en teoría , de igual manera, voy a ir probando de a poco, subiendo las unidades.



elosciloscopio dijo:


> el tipico estropajo metalico... jeje
> 
> Coje una bobilla de navidad, abre la parte de arriba del cirstal con una lija, con cuidado de no romper el filamento y llénala de pólvora de cualuqier petardo
> 
> Luego le pones 9V



Es una buena idea que me la dijo DriX, pero es poco recomendable, creo yo, por el motivo que es un avión de madera, por que se podria convertir en una bola de fuego volante, y lo más importante, quemaria el receptor que sale caro .


Saludos!


----------



## murderer (Sep 13, 2009)

Acabo de desarmar una fuente de chocolate , buscando la bobina, hasta que la encontré. En el caso de que no pueda comprar un rele, me podrá servir ese cobre?


Saludos!


----------



## murderer (Sep 26, 2009)

Holas,

Disculpen que no di más información del proyecto :-?.

Está tardando mucho más de lo que pensé por motivos económicos. Hoy estoy empezando a armar el avión, ya compre todo. Más tarde doy fotos. Por este motivo vengo de nuevo porque quiero hacerlo pero necesito de su ayuda para el toque final .

Estube investingando más acerca de los relés y como ya sabrán nada que ver el dibujo que hice  . Ahora entendi el dibujo de cacho por fin  .

Voy a pedir el nicrom y el relé pero me quedo una duda; con una pila de 9v, de cuanto tienen que ser el nicrom (resistencia) y el relé (A)?

Saludos y gracias por su paciencia!


----------



## lubeck (Sep 29, 2009)

saludos murder te voy a decir que yo haria esto, compraria una pistola para cortar hielo seco (Unicel) que la venden en cualquier papeleria el alambrito tengo entendido que es nicrom o en su defecto podrias comprar el puro repuesto, el rele lo compraria de 9v en la bobina y 10A en la salida
checa este link
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=RAS-0910


----------



## murderer (Oct 16, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> saludos murder te voy a decir que yo haria esto, compraria una pistola para cortar hielo seco (Unicel) que la venden en cualquier papeleria el alambrito tengo entendido que es nicrom o en su defecto podrias comprar el puro repuesto, el rele lo compraria de 9v en la bobina y 10A en la salida
> checa este link
> http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=RAS-0910



Holas,

Perdonen si doy más vueltas que un auto en una carrera, pero me tengo que asegurar para no comprar cosas que después no me sirvan.

La bateria que tengo ahora es de 11.4 V con 850 mAh,
Sigue siendo el mismo rele?

Foto del avión despues de romperlo algunas veces:

http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/8311/foto0584.jpg


 Faltan las cosas eléctricas, pintar y listo. Claro incluyendo los cohetes

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2009)

De ese tipo de rele hay de 5v, 6v, 9v, y 12v. podrias comprar de 12v, no creo que tenga ningun problema al accionarce con 11.4 ni creo que el de 9v se queme puesto que no se accionaria por un tiempo muy prolongado, digo ya sin meterse en mas rollo porque se podria hacer un arreglo con resistencias para disminuir el riesgo... pero en mi opinion no es necesario, lo que es mas importante para mi seria que consiguieras el de mayor amperaje "en la salida" los de steren son de 15a o 10a....
espero haber sido claro y te sirva mi ayuda...
saludos..

P.D. te esta quedando bien el avion pense que era algo mas conservador, pero veo que le estas echando ganas,¿ es madera de balsa? (aqui en mi pueblo asi le conocemos, una madera bien livianita)


----------



## murderer (Oct 16, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> De ese tipo de rele hay de 5v, 6v, 9v, y 12v. podrias comprar de 12v, no creo que tenga ningun problema al accionarce con 11.4 ni creo que el de 9v se queme puesto que no se accionaria por un tiempo muy prolongado, digo ya sin meterse en mas rollo porque se podria hacer un arreglo con resistencias para disminuir el riesgo... pero en mi opinion no es necesario, lo que es mas importante para mi seria que consiguieras el de mayor amperaje "en la salida" los de steren son de 15a o 10a....
> espero haber sido claro y te sirva mi ayuda...
> saludos..



Holas,

Si fuiste muy claro, gracias. Hoy mientras escribia el mensaje de arriba mandé a comprar a la capital de mi provincia a ver si consiguen, por que por aca ni cable esmaltado venden .




lubeck dijo:


> P.D. te esta quedando bien el avion pense que era algo mas conservador, pero veo que le estas echando ganas,¿ es madera de balsa? (aqui en mi pueblo asi le conocemos, una madera bien livianita)



En realidad, teniamos muchas ganas con un amigo de hacerlo, pero como ves en los videos de youtube, son muy aburridos asi que decidimos hacer esto de las cañitas voladoras. El diseño es inventado, no lo saque de ningun lado, el problema con eso es también que tan bien hecho puede estar. En la foto no se ve mucho pero tirándolo se rompió la punta. Y si, es de madera balsa (aca también la llamamos así). Muchas gracias por tu comentario, pero también por tu paciencia para compartir tus conocimientos.

Saludos y gracias!


----------

